# Podcasts.



## TLDR20 (Feb 16, 2016)

What are we listening to? 

I will start out. I listen regularly to the following: 

This American Life, NPR pretty easy to listen to, has interesting stories.

How Did This Get Made? A hilarious podcast by Paul Scheer(Andre from The League) and Jason Manzoukas(Rafi) where they break down shitty/sometimes cult films.  Hilarious!

Joe Rogan Experience but only if I like the guest, often I think Joe Rogan is an asshole who is just bigger than all the people he hangs out with. I often get the feeling that's why he says some of the shit he does.

You Made it Weird with Pete Holmes: another comedy podcast. Dude is funny, sand has a lot of great guests.

Wait Wait Don't Tell Me: Another NPR thing, current events told with some comedy.

Hangar Flying Podcast: an airline pilot, a flight attendant/ pilot have all sorts of pilots on the show, I'm getting my private pilots license, so I enjoy this one.

Serial: you know this one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 16, 2016)

Gilbert Gottfried's Amazing Colossal Podcast - He's Gilbert, but is a surprisingly good interviewer and has had some pretty good guests:
Gilbert Gottfried's Amazing Colossal Podcast by Sideshow Network on iTunes

Occasionally I give SOFREP radio a shot, but the audio quality is often very bad.

Dan Barreiro - KFAN Radio 
Minnesota sports talk radio, but he spends more time on national issues than he does on sports.  Very well connected - 

Most of the others I enjoy are likely too local to share.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 16, 2016)

Almost exclusively TED. Haven't much  time.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 16, 2016)

Outside of the Joe Rogan Experience (hit and miss) I generally only listen to ones that are recommended to me. I do listen more to JRE, but really agree that it's dependent on the guest and how the conversation takes place. I really enjoy some the experts he brings on, mostly having to do with history, medical, nutritional or scientific research. The ones where he is just BS'ing, get annoying really quickly.

I tend to like investigative reporting style podcasts, more than opinionated or promotional styles.

Love TED!


----------



## Il Duce (Feb 16, 2016)

Intelligence Squared US Debates - great debates in Oxford-rules format.  Goes quickly, you always have experts on the topics at hand, and the moderator is very adept at keeping things on track.  I always learn a lot regardless of which side 'wins.'

Intelligence Squared - The same producers upload talks from famous/engaging people.  Not all may be your cup of tea but several I have found really interesting - especially one on the evolutionary process that leads to dehumanization.  I thought it had some great insights into human bias in a variety of things.

TED Radio Hour - not a ton of new content and some of the episodes are better than others but about 70% of these are really great topics.  Basically the format is to bin several TED talks on a single theme, summarize the TED speaker's points, and have extended interviews with them.  I've definitely learned a lot on these and it has oriented me to a number of really interesting TED talks (also let's me know a number I'd prefer to skip).

Backstory - Three American history professors (emeritus in 2 cases) pick a topic to go in depth on in American history.  Really interesting and engaging on a variety of topics.

HBR Ideacast - Provides a summary of specific articles from the Harvard Business Review.  Not all are of interest but I've found a number offer interesting insights on leadership and organizational dynamics from a business perspective.  Not something I usually think about with military leadership texts so provides a valuable perspective.

Fresh Air on NPR - I listen to about 30% of these (many are with people I have no interest in hearing interviews with).  But, the ones I listen to are very well done.  The interviews are much more in depth and insightful than most you find.  I especially enjoy interviews with journalists and non-fiction authors.  The episode will give you a great summary of in-depth reporting or a book they've written.

Point of Inquiry - I find about 60% of these really interesting.  The interviewers are Athiest and liberal so, discussions are going to come from that point of view.  I find the explorations of Athiestic thought interesting but buyer beware, they kind of take for granted a liberal, or at least liberal/libertarian view of any sort of public policy.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 16, 2016)

I mostly listen to podcasts on long drives to contract work(2+hrs) so something wher I can zone out and laugh a bit is important for me.


----------



## Il Duce (Feb 16, 2016)

Agree, good podcasts make the commute bearable.  I don't spend much time outside of that listening to them.  But, it surprises me - even now when my commute is much shorter - how much time I spend in the car.  Starts to add up when you finish a week and realize you got through 2-3 hours of podcasts.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 17, 2016)

I listen to Fresh Air daily.  It makes the subway commute much more bearable.
Radiolab almost every day.  They have so many good stories that come from the most unlikely places.
I started listening to Serial when this most recent season came out.  It started strong but the "episode every two weeks" format leaves me wanting.
Last, but not least, BBC Persian to keep up with listening skills.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 17, 2016)

How Stuff Works has several good series - Stuff They Don't Want You to Know, Stuff You Missed in History Class, Stuff You Should Know, etc

Barbell Shrugged also has some interesting commentary from people who are smarter than me when it comes to lifting heavy things.

(in addition to the standard BBC/NPR fare)


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 17, 2016)

The two main ones I listen to are Judge John Hodgeman and The Flophouse. Sometimes listen to Risk! but not too often.


----------



## Sendero (Feb 17, 2016)

Dan Carlin's Hardcore History.

I really enjoy them. Only thing is once you get caught up you have to wait a long time for him to come out with a new one.

Tim Ferris Podcast is awesome and has some really good interviews from top performers in their field.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 22, 2016)

I appreciate the heads up on Intelligence Squared, listened to two of the debates now "prosecutors have too much authority" and the "increasing life span" ones. Both were excellent and I'm pretty sure I'm hooked now. Really enjoy the moderation and professionalism thus far and appreciate the heads up on it!


----------



## RetPara (Feb 22, 2016)

Dan Carlin Hardcore History and Common Sense
On Point, Tom Ashebrook
On The Media
Stuff They Don't Want You To Know
SOFREP
Serial
The Diane Rehm Show
The Federalist
Fresh Air
Stuff You Should Know
War On The Rocks
SPY (International Spy Museum)  Serious intelligence community/espionage discussion with authors and SME's.
Chairborne Commandoes
Task & Purpose Radio  (great companion to current season of Serial)
Here's The Thing (Alec Baldwin)  soft interviews with some interesting folks
Truth and Justice with Bob Ruff started as a companion to Serial S1, has gone one to cover cases of questionable LE and prosecutorial actions.

I listen at work to help with the Tinnitus.  I don't listen to all the episodes of some of them, but pick and choose interesting topics or interviews.


----------



## Il Duce (Feb 22, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I appreciate the heads up on Intelligence Squared, listened to two of the debates now "prosecutors have too much authority" and the "increasing life span" ones. Both were excellent and I'm pretty sure I'm hooked now. Really enjoy the moderation and professionalism thus far and appreciate the heads up on it!



@Diamondback 2/2 I really liked those as well.  I generally prefer the US debates to the British ones but there was one British debate on I2 from several years ago - I think the question was 'Winston Churchill was a terrible PM' or something like that.  Pat Buchanan - of Nixon Administration/Presidential Candidate/McLaughlin hour participant fame - was one of the prime arguers that Winston Churchill was a terrible PM.  You would think a debate like that would be terrible (what kind of dipshit thinks Winston Churchill was overrated?) but I found just the opposite.  Really fascinating points brought up with the debaters stirring up some passion. 

Made me really think about what makes great leaders/politicians at the time and for posterity.  It didn't change my views on Churchill as much as make me think about how events shape or are shaped by leaders.  I think for history buffs like @Freefalling, @Ocoka One, and others on the site who read a lot of WWII history it's worth a listen.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2016)

I try to stay current to keep up with my sons, but confess I'm behind the times when it comes to podcasts. Up until 6 months ago I still had a flip phone. 

Intelligence Squared sounds like something I'd like to hear.


----------



## Ares (Mar 31, 2016)

Hardcore History by Dan Carlin is a big one for me. I'll probably listen to each of his multiple times. I love history.

Anyone else here listen to Global Recon Podcast?
They have a lot of team guys on each one. Ones that stood out to me were one of the guys who treated Marcus Luttrell in 2005 (Travis something), and Benjamin Bitner (KIA)'s wife. Lots of interesting discussions and I learn a lot from em.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 1, 2016)

Joe Rogan Experience and Drinkin Bros, those crazy Article 15 guys.

Drinkin' Bros.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 1, 2016)

I've been listening to Cashing In with Tj Miller and Cash Levy. Hilarious.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 1, 2016)

ARES_ said:


> Hardcore History by Dan Carlin
> 
> .



I liked his Mongols series. But honestly got burnt out with his voice and the "blah-blah-blah, blah-blahhhhhh" style of presentation.

Small doses.

$.02


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 1, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm getting my private pilots license, so I enjoy this one.


A couple aviation related ones I occasionally listen to that may be of interest to you:

Airspeed (various aviation topics, mostly GA, often with interviews...sometimes has some very good topics)
AVWeb (aviation news)


----------



## Single Malt (Apr 1, 2016)

I am new to podcasts, I listen to NPR news in the morning but I have recently started to listen to BBC Persian (just the morning news) later in the workday when I get a chance. I grew up with it in the background, my grandfather and father both listened to it regularly.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 1, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> I am new to podcasts, I listen to NPR news in the morning but I have recently started to listen to BBC Persian (just the morning news) later in the workday when I get a chance. I grew up with it in the background, my grandfather and father both listened to it regularly.


فارسی بلدی؟


----------



## Single Malt (Apr 1, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> فارسی بلدی؟


بلە، من چند سال تو ایران مدرسە رفتم


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 1, 2016)

Go speak Farsi somewhere else.


----------



## AWP (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like a bunch of crap some kids scribbled in the goat shit enriched dirt with a stick and got everybody to agree it would be the "Persian Empires" official language.

















 LOL


----------



## CDG (Apr 3, 2016)

Listening to some Global Recon podcasts lately.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 3, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Looks like a bunch of crap some kids scribbled in the goat shit enriched dirt with a stick and got everybody to agree it would be the "Persian Empires" official language.


To be fair to the Persians of late antiquity, their script (Pahlavi, or "Middle Persian") looked like this:






It wasn't until the Muslims conquered the Sassanian empire that the Persians began using a version of the Arab script.

The more you know!


----------



## Brill (Apr 5, 2016)

"THIS IS SPARTA!"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> To be fair to the Persians of late antiquity, their script (Pahlavi, or "Middle Persian") looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't know about all that script stuff. But if you keep talking at me with them derka-derka words, I'm gonna have to give some good old freedom...MURICA!


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 24, 2016)

CDG said:


> Listening to some Global Recon podcasts lately.


That show is a little hit or miss. Some of the shows are really gripping. Some of them are too monotone. 
Sidearm has a couple of interesting shows


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Maybe some of them have experience? Every one is gangster until they hold their brothers head...............


I'm not really understanding this response? :-/


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Maybe some of them have experience? Every one is gangster until they hold their brothers head...............



Is that necessary? He expressed an opinion. Some podcasts are fucking boring as shit.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 24, 2016)

macNcheese said:


> I'm not really understanding this response? :-/



I was going to PM you but cant figure out how to do that. I truly apologize for that post, have since deleted it. I was in bed by 11:30pm last night and do not remember making that post it had a time stamp for 3:07am, but I know it was me due to the "holding your buddies head" bit as that a personal demon for me. So I truly and sincerely apologize for the comments. For the record, I don't have any issues with you or the opinion you gave in here.


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 24, 2016)

I've been listening to the spycast - podcast from the international spy museum available on iTunes.

The host, the Spy Museum's chief historian, is a so-so interviewer.  Definitely doesn't hold his guests to task when they have a controversial subject.  However, most of the interviews are with authors and intelligence leaders on their published books or historical experience - so not a ton of controversy (the Drake interview and Snowden references made me furious but that was an outlier).  Anyways, recommend it if intelligence history is something that interests you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 29, 2016)

NYT just put out a piece about how podcasts are processed by the brain.  Interesting little read for the morning: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/29/science/this-is-your-brain-on-podcasts.html?_r=1


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2016)

I can't link to it because of my gov't 'puter and stupid BlueCoat, but the Fall of Rome podcast on Soundcloud is pretty good. I think it is up to Episode 7 or something like that. The creator has a PhD and covers Barbarian life and the multitude of causes and effects leading to Rome's decline. We talk about the fall of American on this site and while I reject the outright Rome v. American comparisons I think there's some overlap between the two.


----------



## Sendero (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks, @Freefalling.  I look forward to listening to that one.

The podcast I've found myself listening to recently is Sam Harris's Waking Up. The episode called "What do Jihadists really want?" was a good listen.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 4, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I can't link to it because of my gov't 'puter and stupid BlueCoat, but the Fall of Rome podcast on Soundcloud is pretty good. I think it is up to Episode 7 or something like that. The creator has a PhD and covers Barbarian life and the multitude of causes and effects leading to Rome's decline. We talk about the fall of American on this site and while I reject the outright Rome v. American comparisons I think there's some overlap between the two.



There's one called The History of Rome.  It's LONG and the guy has something of a monotone, but it goes deep into Rome and their relationships with other empires/kingdoms/etc and deeply into what historians claim vs. what's more likely to have transpired.  And he does it pretty well for relating it to a a common audience (ie no significant assumption of knowledge other that a high-school-level history of Rome, Greece, etc). 

I also like the fact that he compartmentalizes into 10-15 minute blocks.  You're not stuck there for an hour if you need to take a break, but it doesn't gloss over too much of the history and lose depth.

If you're into the history of that era and area, it's fascinating, but will put you to sleep if you're not actively listening and looking for the history.

Episode 1 (blog page): 1- In the Beginning
Episode 1 (mp3): http://traffic.libsyn.com/historyofrome/01-_In_the_Beginning.mp3


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> فارسی بلدی؟





أكل قضيبي


----------



## Dienekes (Nov 4, 2016)

Philosophize this with Stephen West. It's a chronological look at philosophy from the Pre-Socratics to Nietzsche. He does a great job of explaining life in the time period and historical context of each philosopher and explains their major thoughts. Not too high level but not too low either. It's very well done.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2016)

West Point's Modern War Institute puts out a pretty good podcast.  The Institute is run by an O6 former CAG guy who also has a PhD from Princeton and regularly runs (and sometimes wins) marathons for fun.


----------



## Il Duce (Nov 5, 2016)

There's a leader's huddle podcast the Company Command and Platoon Leader forum guys put out from USMA as well and it's pretty decent.  Really more oriented on company-grade officers - but some good information for company and field grade NCOs and officers.  They interviewed the/a dude from the MWI and it was really interested - I've subscribed to that podcast but haven't listened to any yet.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2016)

^I've heard that they do this but I've never heard the pod cast.  CALDOL, the organization that does Company Command and Platoon Leader, does some good videos and ethics training.


----------



## snapt (Nov 5, 2016)

Jocko podcast is a good mix of book reviews, interviews, ju jitzu and a kick in the ass of motivation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

@TLDR20 , do you still feel this way?



TLDR20 said:


> Joe Rogan Experience but only if I like the guest, often I think Joe Rogan is an asshole who is just bigger than all the people he hangs out with. I often get the feeling that's why he says some of the shit he does.



That was in Feb of 16'. I think Rogan has calmed down a bit over the year and does not come across as Jim Brewer anymore.

Just finished listening to Rogan's interview of James Hetfeld from Metallica. It was really good.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @TLDR20 , do you still feel this way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not feel the same. I love his podcast these days. 

I'm also really into Hardcore History recently. Ghosts of the Ostfront is great.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Hardcore History



Dan Carlin's?

Thank you.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dan Carlin's?
> 
> Thank you.



Yep


----------



## Teufel (Dec 31, 2016)

snapt said:


> Jocko podcast is a good mix of book reviews, interviews, ju jitzu and a kick in the ass of motivation.


Jocko is a good dude. He's pretty legit as well.


----------



## digrar (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been driving to work the last year, 6 hours one way, once a week and then at work spending anywhere up to 10 hours a day behind the wheel. I had been listening to books on Audible as the rural FM radio was giving me the absolute shits. Then decided to have a go at a podcast. Love them.

I know I'm not the only one, so who are you listening to, what platform do you use, do you tend to stick with a theme, (I've pretty much exclusively listened to sporting bio pieces so far), or do you mix it up?


----------



## digrar (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been listening to the Howie Games by Mark Howard on podcast one. They're more your 60-90 minute one on ones with various sporting personalities. Mark also does a podcast called The Moment, which are more of a production, chopping in audio from events around the topic, others involved, along with the main subject/s.

I've just listened to this one on Jason McCartney this morning. PodcastOne: The Moment
Jason played Aussie Rules back in the 90s and 00s, a very handy key position player, mostly in the back line, but also handy up forward. In October 2002 he was involved in the Bali Bombings, sustaining 50% burns in the initial suicide bomb blast just outside of Paddy's Bar. On 06.06.03 he managed to come back and play league footy, amazing considering the burns and skin grafts he was still healing from. He retired that night after winning a tight game and was back in Indonesia within a couple of weeks to give evidence against the bombers. I watch that game on youtube occasionally, always makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## SearchFunctionJedi (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm a big podcast guy as well and typically just stream them from my iPhone. 

The Joe Rogan experience (selective depending on guest)
Jocko Podcast (selective)
Bill Burr Monday morning podcast
Meateater podcast
Hardcore History with Dan Carlin


----------



## digrar (Jun 8, 2018)

I've liked pretty much everything I've seen Bill Burr do, he's a funny fucker, I'll check that one out.


----------



## SearchFunctionJedi (Jun 8, 2018)

digrar said:


> I've liked pretty much everything I've seen Bill Burr do, he's a funny fucker, I'll check that one out.








Here's a sample from one of his podcasts where he talks about SFAS.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 8, 2018)

I like the EMCrit, PFC and SOMA podcasts, amongst others.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 8, 2018)

digrar said:


> Geeze, I searched for a podcast thread. This dismal display of searchfu makes me sad on the inside. Can you merge them for me please?


I did too.  Looks like you need to search for thread title "Podcasts" with an "s".

-Merged, per your request -


----------



## NikNifSik (Jul 1, 2018)

A few of the Podcasts that I listen to are:

Hardcore History
The Joe Rogan Experience
Serial
Up and Vanished
TED Radio Hour/Talks Daily
The Fighter and the Kid (TFATK)
The Tim Ferriss Show 

Rogan and TFATK are the only two I listen to multiple times a week.  The others are either seasonal, or people who I listen to depending on their guest.


----------



## justsomekid (Jul 1, 2018)

Mike Ritland's "Mike Drop" has been pretty solid. He only has 9 episodes but all of them have been pretty interesting.


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2018)

I saw this one and wanted to hear Evan from thirtysecondsout.com.

After 2-3 minutes I hated the host. After about 7 I wanted to kick puppies and eat babies. It takes this clownshoe 15 minutes to start interviewing Evan and I won't even type all of the dumb shit coming out of her mouth. Bonus points: she is a Fox News military "expert." She's so bad I'm thinking of bailing on the interview which is sad because Evan's work is awesome and he seems like a good dude.

NO ONE IS COMING, IT'S UP TO US – WELCOME TO MAN CAMP 2018 - Part 1 - Tactical Talk with Allison Barrie - Omny.fm


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 19, 2018)

AWP said:


> I saw this one and wanted to hear Evan from thirtysecondsout.com.
> 
> After 2-3 minutes I hated the host. After about 7 I wanted to kick puppies and eat babies. It takes this clownshoe 15 minutes to start interviewing Evan and I won't even type all of the dumb shit coming out of her mouth. Bonus points: she is a Fox News military "expert." She's so bad I'm thinking of bailing on the interview which is sad because Evan's work is awesome and he seems like a good dude.
> 
> NO ONE IS COMING, IT'S UP TO US – WELCOME TO MAN CAMP 2018 - Part 1 - Tactical Talk with Allison Barrie - Omny.fm


Spot on. 

Had never heard of her of her before but had to give it a listen...she is f'n horrible!.  Nails on a chalkboard is an understatement and I'm dumber for listening to her.


----------



## Blizzard (May 5, 2020)

Wasn't really sure were to put this but it was a great little interview by CMSAF Wright with Gen Colin Powell:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1090771814634520
			




I've always had great respect for Gen Powell. I was fortunate enough to hear him speak a number of years back and seems he hasn't changed; very genuine, down to earth, leader.


----------



## KiloPapa (May 6, 2020)

Cleared Hot
Fieldcraft Survival
Modern Day Sniper
Intelligence Matters
The University of Badassery
Launch Code
SOFLETE
Stuff You Should Know


----------



## CQB (May 7, 2020)

There’s a couple of Economist podcasts, a regular one & a science one, BBC news as well. There’s a great one from Georgetown University on security studies & for accuracy here I go to the Batoota Advocate, Australia’s oldest & most respected news source.
Family Dog Looks The Other Way As Dad Takes A Shit On The Street During Isolation Walk


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2022)

Unapologetically necroposting. SOGcast: The Untold Stories of MACV SOG by John Stryker Meyer is a must for anyone interested in SF history. Some of the guests are legends, including one who just passed away ("Spider" Parks) and one Medal of Honor winner (Gary Rose). The Vietnam stories are fascinating, but some of the lives these men led after Vietnam are also amazing with several making numerous trips to Vietnam on their own dime to look for remains of the missing.

Ep. 29 just dropped. Most are in a beefy 2-3 hour range, but 30 minutes to work, 30 minutes back, and I can chew through an episode in a few days. Good stuff and worth your time.

----

Any recommendations for a good true crime podcast?


----------



## JedisonsDad (Oct 31, 2022)

AWP said:


> Unapologetically necroposting. SOGcast: The Untold Stories of MACV SOG by John Stryker Meyer is a must for anyone interested in SF history. Some of the guests are legends, including one who just passed away ("Spider" Parks) and one Medal of Honor winner (Gary Rose). The Vietnam stories are fascinating, but some of the lives these men led after Vietnam are also amazing with several making numerous trips to Vietnam on their own dime to look for remains of the missing.
> 
> Ep. 29 just dropped. Most are in a beefy 2-3 hour range, but 30 minutes to work, 30 minutes back, and I can chew through an episode in a few days. Good stuff and worth your time.
> 
> ...


If you like comedy and true crime, I’m a big fan of Small Town Murder.

Hosted by two comedians, and they give the details of crazy murders from small towns. They also have a sports version called Crime In Sports.

Episodes start off near an hour, then move between 2-3 as the seasons progress. They have something like 350 episodes.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 31, 2022)

Jack Murphy and Dave Park have been crushing it with “The Team House.” Same thing with Ryan Fugit with “Combat Story.” Lex Fridman is one of the few non-military podcasters who I still find genuine and endearing. 

“The Tim Dillon Show” is also good if you want a self aware, self deprecating version of Alex Jones just ranting.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 31, 2022)

Real Ones is one of my new favorite podcasts. Super dense, sometimes heavy, but well done.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 31, 2022)

These days I listen to Ryen Russillo, The Jeselnik and Rosenthal Vanity Project, Whiskey Ginger, and the Bill Simmons Podcast. Russillo’s life advice sections are solid entertainment.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Jack Murphy and Dave Park have been crushing it with “The Team House.”



It is a fantastic show...minus the exceptionally cringe voiceover intro. They've had some banger guests, that's for sure.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 31, 2022)

AWP said:


> Unapologetically necroposting. SOGcast: The Untold Stories of MACV SOG by John Stryker Meyer is a must for anyone interested in SF history. Some of the guests are legends, including one who just passed away ("Spider" Parks) and one Medal of Honor winner (Gary Rose). The Vietnam stories are fascinating, but some of the lives these men led after Vietnam are also amazing with several making numerous trips to Vietnam on their own dime to look for remains of the missing.
> 
> Ep. 29 just dropped. Most are in a beefy 2-3 hour range, but 30 minutes to work, 30 minutes back, and I can chew through an episode in a few days. Good stuff and worth your time.
> 
> ...



It’s a good necropost. Podcasts have become even more mainstream since 2016…


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 31, 2022)

AWP said:


> It is a fantastic show...minus the exceptionally cringe voiceover intro. They've had some banger guests, that's for sure.


I’ve mentioned that several times on YouTube but it’s becoming a meme itself at this point


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I’ve mentioned that several times on YouTube but it’s becoming a meme itself at this point



SPESHUL OP-ER-A-SHUNS
COVERT OPPPSSS
ESPIONAAAGE

THE TEAM HOUSE WITH...

I'm serious though, they have some great guests, and Jack and David are very good hosts.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 31, 2022)

AWP said:


> SPESHUL OP-ER-A-SHUNS
> COVERT OPPPSSS
> ESPIONAAAGE
> 
> ...


Mike Edwards first podcast was one of my favorites, he mentioned one of his 3/75 buddies who was the older brother of one of my squad leaders here, made me feel “in the know.” 

I like that they also go “outside of the tribe” with bringing Matthew Cole on to discuss his writing. 

Mick Mulroy and Eric Miyares both made me reassess my career goals. It’s a great podcast. 

Full disclosure, I think @Lefty375 can back me up, everyone I have talked to who knew Jack at 3/75 has nothing but good things to say about him. Maybe a little weird but a solid dude. He got a lot of hate on this site (and others) for his reporting but he’s a “homie” by all accounts.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I like that they also go “outside of the tribe” with bringing Matthew Cole on to discuss his writing.
> 
> Mick Mulroy and Eric Miyares both made me reassess my career goals. It’s a great podcast.
> 
> Full disclosure, I think @Lefty375 can back me up, everyone I have talked to who knew Jack at 3/75 has nothing but good things to say about him. Maybe a little weird but a solid dude. He got a lot of hate on this site (and others) for his reporting but he’s a “homie” by all accounts.



Yeah, those two have great stories and show there's more to the service than people think. The Army has more than one SMU, sorry fan bois.

I'm one of the guys who flogged Jack when he was here. He didn't give many of us a favorable impression as I recall. He seems like a different person on the podcast than how he presented here, but that's hardly unusual.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 31, 2022)

AWP said:


> Yeah, those two have great stories and show there's more to the service than people think. The Army has more than one SMU, sorry fan bois.
> 
> I'm one of the guys who flogged Jack when he was here. He didn't give many of us a favorable impression as I recall. He seems like a different person on the podcast than how he presented here, but that's hardly unusual.


I think he came here at the behest of a dishonored member and didn’t put much effort into this place.


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2022)

The SOGCast episode with John Plaster recounted this event if memory serves. There might even be a longer version out there, but listening to the radio callouts in this "short" clip is chilling.








> Recon Team Hawaii (QUEBEC) and Recon Team Colorado (TANGO PAPA) were in a Prairie Fire emergency at the same time. The Author of the best selling book SOG John Plaster is the Covey Rider for these emergency extractions, call sign DELTA PAPA THREE. The radio transmission audio was provided by Barry Lewis Subelsky. Note the team work required by the aircrews to extract these Recon Teams from Laos. The fac/covey rider, the cobra gunships, the pilots, crew chief, door gunner of the extraction slick and recon team 1-0 on the ground. All working as a team to save lives from anhelation. This video was extracted from the longer Hall of Heroes video.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 10, 2022)

I watch/listen to the Shawn Ryan show. Dude is a former SEAL/GRS guy.

Interviews lots if cool dudes. Just finished with a CAG guy, Kyle Morgan.


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2022)

Shawn’s show is legit. Look up his interview on the Andrew Pompliano (sp?) show. Good stuff.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 10, 2022)

AWP said:


> Shawn’s show is legit. Look up his interview on the Andrew Pompliano (sp?) show. Good stuff.



That was a good one. I also liked Erik Princes interview. The ones with DJ Shipley and Ed Calderon were great also.


----------



## Marauder06 (Wednesday at 11:28 AM)

I was a guest on Hazard Ground a few weeks ago and the episode aired today.

I chose a specific featured image for the podcast because the episode was reflective in nature, and the other person in the picture, MSG (R) Ellery Edwards, was the person outside of my family who most shaped the direction of my Army career.  He was my first platoon sergeant when I was an infantry platoon leader in the 101st Airborne Division in the mid-90s.  He took care of me, development me professionally (and physically), and gave me space to learn and to lead.  Several of the NCOs portrayed in the various case studies I posted on this site are based on things he actually did, or what I think he would have done if certain fictitious situations were true.

As an E7, he was selected from all of the other senior NCOs in the battalion to fill in as the HHC first sergeant.  When we eventually got another E8 in he could have gone anywhere in the battalion he wanted, and he chose to come back to our platoon.  That was perhaps the best compliment I ever received as a commissioned officer, that someone like him would want to come back to a unit I led, when he had options to go elsewhere.

Then-SFC Edwards is cropped out of the picture in the podcast and I'm sad to say I lost track of him after he came to my promotion to major many years ago, but I have not forgotten what he, and many other NCOs, did for me, for the units I was in, and our Army during my 27+ years in uniform.


----------



## amlove21 (Wednesday at 11:32 AM)

Marauder06 said:


> I was a guest on Hazard Ground a few weeks ago and the episode aired today.
> 
> I specifically chose a specific featured image for the podcast because the episode was reflective in nature, and the other person in the picture, MSG (R) Ellery Edwards, was the person outside of my family who most shaped the direction of my Army career.  He was my first platoon sergeant when I was an infantry platoon leader in the 101st Airborne Division in the mid-90s.  He took care of me, development me professionally (and physically), and gave me space to learn and to lead.  Several of the NCOs portrayed in the various case studies I posted on this site are based on things he actually did, or what I think he would have done if certain fictitious situations were true.
> 
> ...


Hazard Ground was awesome. Can’t wait to listen.


----------



## AWP (Wednesday at 8:43 PM)

Guess I know what I'm listening to on the drive to work tomorrow...


----------



## Marauder06 (Wednesday at 11:14 PM)

AWP said:


> Guess I know what I'm listening to on the drive to work tomorrow...


There's even a ShadowSpear shout-out.


----------

